# another day at NAS



## CodyNavyGuy (Apr 29, 2013)

We got out a little late last night.caught some live pin fish and put the poles in the water.. after a couple hours Of fishing this is what we ended up with...


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a nice mess of ladies bet it was fun


----------



## CodyNavyGuy (Apr 29, 2013)

*Nas*

It was a great deal of fun! And the best part is, now we have our bait for tonight!


----------



## laudon921 (May 7, 2013)

Hey man , I see u fish a lot here on base, any pointers?


----------



## CodyNavyGuy (Apr 29, 2013)

I have quite a bit of info for you...it all depends on where you are fishing from...send me a pm and we will go from there


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

CodyNavyGuy said:


> It was a great deal of fun! And the best part is, now we have our bait for tonight!


hell yeah! reds love those things! soak them in the early morning grey light for black tips too.


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

was that you out there yesterday evening near the coast guard base?


----------

